# Silkies?



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Is Silkies the right hen to get if you want a lovable chicken? But I don't want pecking odor?


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I love my Silkies! They have fur like feathers that make them really soft and easily cuddle bugs. They stay somewhat small so they fit great in your lap!









My son with his Silkie, Archie


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Silkies are great pets. Our Ancona is another super docile bird as well.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Most breeds are as lovable and huggable as you want them to be. All depends on how much time you spend loving them right from day one by holding them. I have RIR, Barred Rock, Ameraucana, Sebright, Australorp and one mix. I can hold and snuggle with any of them. Some I got at a month old, a couple were given to me at a year old, the majority at day old. Depends too on their individual personality. One RIR & one barred rock would fight over who got to sit on my lap. Sweetpea (rir) would one up Tillie. She'd perch on my shoulder and stare down at Tillie as if saying "ha, ha, I win." Tillie then took over my lap.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I agree 7 chicks. If you hold them alot they will be use to it!


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Very true! I have raised and hatched my own and treated then as any other pet. And they really have created a big bond with me. To the point that they think I'm the mother. Lol. I have a silkie well 2. Lol that are indoor pets. Even sleeps on the bed with us.

Here she is showing off her studded out leg band. Pheobie aka silkie diva. Hahaha


----------

